

Scala is my next choice - khelll
http://www.khelll.com/blog/scala/scala-is-my-next-choice/

======
st3fan
These 'look how these 4 lines of Java translate into 2 lines of Scala' don't
really convince me to start using it. It would be a nice to see a more
structural example. Like a real world app. Anything available that is open
source?

~~~
timf
Try these, for starters:

<http://github.com/robey/kestrel/tree/master>

<http://github.com/dpp/lift-samples/tree/master> (
<http://github.com/dpp/liftweb/tree/master> )

~~~
st3fan
Thanks. I'm reading the Kestrel source and it looks very interesting.

------
dave_au
I've been considering having a look at Scala as the next potential language
that I'll learn.

It looks pretty nice. I'd add another point to the article - what I've seen of
the community from mailing lists and such has been very positive. It seems
like they're all (or mostly) very smart and welcoming.

------
johnbender
The section regarding pure functions doesn't inspire me much about using Scala
in a "functional way".

------
ilkhd2
Scala is not only means [A Ladder; Stairs], But also A Rock, in Slavic
languages... And Marin (the creator of Scala) has polish last name, and most
probably is polish..

~~~
krzyk
I don't know what slavic languages you have in mind, but in Polish, Scala does
NOT mean a rock, it means "combines"

